# DxO Perspective for Mac OS X - FREE through November 3rd



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2013)

DxO has just released Perspective, a standalone app for Mac OS X that corrects keystoning and other common perspective problems. Looks like a 'light' version of their Viewpoint 2 software (which, in addition to the features of Perspective, also offers corrections for volume anamorphosis and uses the DxO lens modules to automatically correct barrel/pincushion distortion, and works standalone or as a plugin for LR/CS/Aperture).

Perspective will sell for $19.99, but is available through November 3rd as a free download from the Mac App Store (link).


----------



## Brand B (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Neuro


----------



## Harry Muff (Oct 31, 2013)

I've got Viewpoint and it's pretty good. This sounds like a good alternative for free.


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this information Neuro.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 31, 2013)

Does it do anything better than lens corrections in LR and ACR along with Adaptive Wide Angle in PS? 

I really like DxO's volume anamorphosis as it is so simple, but end up using PS to do even that rather than get another plug in, and as this offer doesn't include that feature I was interested in what it can do.

Just askin'........ Can't beat the current price


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 31, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Does it do anything better than lens corrections in LR and ACR along with Adaptive Wide Angle in PS?
> 
> I really like DxO's volume anamorphosis as it is so simple, but end up using PS to do even that rather than get another plug in, and as this offer doesn't include that feature I was interested in what it can do.



Haven't used Adaptive WA in PS, so can't answer. You could tell us...  

DxO Optics Pro does volume anamorphosis as well as keystoning, forced rectangle, etc. Perspective also adds an 8-point correction not available in Optics Pro, and seems easier to use (control points are handled better, and the Loupe view (Viewpoint has it, too) helps you accurately position the control points on the fly. There have been requests to add that feature to Optics Pro, apparently it's a significant rework and won't be in v9, maybe we'll see it in v10.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 31, 2013)

Adaptive Wide Angle is awesome, it lets you tune in what you want distorted and what you don't want distorted.

Here is a quick example shot with a 15mm fisheye, the object of the shot is to show the lifts in their undistorted angular form but within their environment. First image is the entire frame as shot; second shot the Adaptive Wide Angle box in PS, all you do it put two points on a line you want with no distortion and it is done, obviously I have taken the curves out of the lift complex; third shot is selective distortion corrected image.


----------

